# craftybase software



## elastigirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Anybody using this?

http://craftybase.com

I've just signed up for the 14 day trial and am playing around with it.. a few issues it's still clearly in beta which is why I'm surprised they are actually charging for it !   I think they should probably have a base level with a limited number of products that is free and then charge if you go above that etc.. as many online services do... any it is interesting and could be quite good I think but think they've a long way to go before it justifies the monthly payment.. just wondering what others think?


----------



## craftybase (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi elastigirl,

Sorry that you are having issues with the site - would you be so kind to send us an email of the issues that you are having so that we can look into it for you? You can contact us via the Contact Us link at the bottom of our pages.

As for our subscription plans, we made the choice to not provide a free account as we want to make sure we can give proper, awesome personalised support to each and every one of our customers. Unfortunately as it is the two of us running Craftybase, it just isn't feasible to be able to provide the level of support we want to provide if we had a free account option.

If you don't feel that the 14 day trial allows you to really give our features a good try then let us know - we can always extend it by an extra week to give you enough time to have a good play.

We are continuously building Craftybase based on the feedback we receive, so if you have any ideas on what features we could add please let us know - we'd love to hear from you!

Nath
craftybase


----------



## elastigirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for your response Nath as I said in the post I've only just started playing with it and within the first 10 mins I found 2 small issues which was around the time I posted the above message, when trying to delete a project (error page message, can't remember it exactly )and when trying to edit an ingredient (had to save edit 3 times before it took).. however despite it happening twice to me, when I tried to recreate it to post on your own forum it was working ok    So while I know I took the exact same steps maybe I came at them from a different side the last time, I don't know but I couldn't recreate it ?, so that is why I didn't post about it.  They weren't major issues but for me when I have probs within the first 10 mins it makes me think what else will I find.  It is beta I fully understand that, and I can see from your forum you are clearly on top of answering people's queries, from your response above I can understand your reasons for not having a tiered system, but as I said above I was surprised that you were charging considering it's still in Beta, I felt a little bit like you would be charging me to find your bugs !!  I just wanted to find out if others from here had been using it and what they thought about.

It wasn't anything major and I think the software is great, it's very user friendly  I love the features, and I'll continue to play with it during the trial.  I myself am still in beta too    so probably won't be continuing the trial directly after the beta as I just won't be ready,  I just hope when I am ready and if I decide to use it fully that you haven't put the price up too much !

Best of luck with it and I look forward to using it more in the future hopefully,


----------



## elastigirl (Oct 19, 2011)

ok now I see you've taken the "Beta" sign off it !!


----------



## craftybase (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the detail on the issue - we'll take a look into this asap. We launched out of the beta on the 1st of this month, and completely forgot in all our preparations to remove the "beta" sticker on the logo - thanks for pointing that out to us. 

Just to give a bit of background, we had been in beta 4 months prior with a small group of testers who have been helping us get Craftybase into a stage where we could launch officially. We are really passionate about Craftybase (as you can probably tell!) and we are really eager to make our app into something truly awesome for professional crafters. We'd absolutely love to hear what others think of our app too - we are constantly improving based on suggestions, so any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## elastigirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Great, I think it really fills a gap


----------

